

Question Startup - molinojopiento

Copying a successful business model in Europe and implement it in South America. Is it profitable?, What are its pros and cons?
======
spikefromspace
That depends on how well and deeply you understand the current business model
in Europe. If you don't know it well, then you won't be able to copy it. Not
to mention that there are several other variables such as whether the market
translates into South America, income levels, culture, local business
policies, taxes and so much more.

